# [emerge] Paquetes blockeados (Cerrado)

## Murderer_Fresh

Hola

Mi problema surge al intentar actualizar las aplicaciones de mi Gentoo, al escribir en consola emerge --update --deep --newuse world me salta el siguiente error:

```
[blocks B     ] net-dns/avahi ("net-dns/avahi" is blocking net-misc/mDNSResponder-212.1)

[blocks B     ] net-misc/mDNSResponder ("net-misc/mDNSResponder" is blocking net-dns/avahi-0.6.24-r2)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('installed', '/', 'net-dns/avahi-0.6.24-r2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    net-dns/avahi required by world

    net-dns/avahi required by ('installed', '/', 'net-im/pidgin-2.6.6', 'nomerge')

    net-dns/avahi[mdnsresponder-compat] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'net-misc/mDNSResponder-212.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    net-misc/mDNSResponder required by ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.3.11-r1', 'merge')

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

Hice todo lo que se me ocurrió para intentar resolver el problema y al no poder resolverlo he venido a pedir ayuda acá. 

Ya intente desistalando los paquetes y no resulto, los actualize, y un sin numero de cosas sencillas que no resultaron.

Gracias de antemano

Saludos

----------

## esteban_conde

emerge -C avahi y luego prueba con el mismo comando nDNSResponder.

luego continua emergiendo.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Alguno de todos los paquetes necesarios para actualizar tiene habilitada una use flag que dispara la instalación de mDNSResponder y algún otro hace lo mismo con avahi, como los dos programas hacen exactamente lo mismo y parece que no son compatibles entre si, hay que decantarse o por uno o por el otro (o por ninguno).

Revisa de la lista de paquetes, cual de todos tiene la use flag problemática y desactívala en función de tus preferencias.

Aveces ayuda usar --tree al ejejcutar emerge, para ver quien depende de quien en modo árbol.

Salud!

----------

## upszot

completo la informacion que te dio inodoro...

otra forma de saber de que paquetes depende es ejecutando esto "equery depends net-dns/avahi-0.6.24-r2" y lo mismo para el otro paquete...

 si queres ver las USES seria "equery uses net-dns/avahi" 

saludos

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

Yo he desinstalados y reinstalado ambos paquetes y el problema ha persistido. Gracias a todos por su ayuda, pruebo y les cuento.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Yo he desinstalados y reinstalado ambos paquetes y el problema ha persistido

 

emerge -C pidgin

emerge mDNSResponder

Despues de eso sigue emergiendo world y esperemos que furrule.

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Yo he desinstalados y reinstalado ambos paquetes y el problema ha persistido 
> 
> emerge -C pidgin
> 
> emerge mDNSResponder
> ...

 Hice lo que dices y no quiere nada...  :Sad: 

----------

## upszot

mmm  a ver... a mi me muestra esto...

```
M1530 upszot #  equery depends net-dns/avahi-0.6.24-r2

[ Searching for packages depending on net-dns/avahi-0.6.24-r2... ]

gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.24.2 (avahi? >=net-dns/avahi-0.6)

gnome-base/gvfs-1.2.3 (avahi? >=net-dns/avahi-0.6)                                                                                                                               

kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.3 (zeroconf? net-dns/avahi[mdnsresponder-compat])                                                                                                           

media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.21.2-r1 (avahi? >=net-dns/avahi-0.6.12[dbus])                                                                                                         

media-video/vlc-1.0.6 (avahi? >=net-dns/avahi-0.6)                                                                                                                               

net-fs/samba-3.5.3 (avahi? net-dns/avahi)                                                                                                                                        

net-im/pidgin-2.7.0-r1 (zeroconf? net-dns/avahi)                                                                                                                                 

net-misc/networkmanager-0.7.2 (avahi? net-dns/avahi[autoipd])                                                                                                                    

net-misc/ntp-4.2.4_p7-r1 (zeroconf? net-dns/avahi[mdnsresponder-compat])                                                                                                         

net-print/cups-1.3.11-r1 (avahi? net-dns/avahi)                                                                                                                                  

x11-misc/x11vnc-0.9.9 (avahi? >=net-dns/avahi-0.6.4)

M1530 upszot #  equery depends mDNSResponder-212.1

[ Searching for packages depending on mDNSResponder-212.1... ]

kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.3 (zeroconf & !bindist? net-misc/mDNSResponder)

net-misc/ntp-4.2.4_p7-r1 (zeroconf? net-misc/mDNSResponder)

net-print/cups-1.3.11-r1 (zeroconf & !avahi? net-misc/mDNSResponder)

M1530 upszot # 
```

tengo instalado "mDNSResponder-212.1" pero no "avahi" 

tendrías que revisar cual de esos paquetes tienen habilitada en tu sistema alguna USE que haga que se instale... "equery uses <rama/paquete>" la otra que se me ocurre es q desinstales "mDNSResponder" o "avahi" y que lo maskees asi no te lo vuelve a instalar... y después actualices el world a ver si te deja seguir, con lo demás que tengas...

saludos

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

Les cuento...

El problema quedo resuelto gracias a que me lleve de sus consejos y elimine las los paquetes que dependían de los que estaban bloqueados, ahora ha surgido otro problemita.

El caso es que no puedo instalar nada con emerge porque este no puede descargar los archivos de su respectivo link de descarga, no se si sea problema de los mirrors pero no se como cambiarlos porque el mirrorselect no me funciona...

Gracias de antemano

Saludos

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> El caso es que no puedo instalar nada con emerge porque este no puede descargar los archivos de su respectivo link de descarga, no se si sea problema de los mirrors pero no se como cambiarlos porque el mirrorselect no me funciona... 

 

Parece como si no tubieras acceso a internet, pero debes decirlo tu ¿puedes navegar por internet?.

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   El caso es que no puedo instalar nada con emerge porque este no puede descargar los archivos de su respectivo link de descarga, no se si sea problema de los mirrors pero no se como cambiarlos porque el mirrorselect no me funciona...  
> 
> Parece como si no tubieras acceso a internet, pero debes decirlo tu ¿puedes navegar por internet?.

 Claro que tengo acceso a internet, puedo abrir MSN, Cargar paginas webs, etc... El pro esta en que no quieres descargar los archivos por la consola cuando ejecuto el comando emerge

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues si puedes navegar el problema parece de portage, si no te funciona emerge --sync, una solución guarra seria volver a descomprimir el tarball de portage, editar /etc/make.conf y quitar de él todos los mirrors que hayas seleccionado previamente dejando que sea el propio portage que use los que tiene por defecto hasta que arregles del todo el fallo.

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Pues si puedes navegar el problema parece de portage, si no te funciona emerge --sync, una solución guarra seria volver a descomprimir el tarball de portage, editar /etc/make.conf y quitar de él todos los mirrors que hayas seleccionado previamente dejando que sea el propio portage que use los que tiene por defecto hasta que arregles del todo el fallo.

 El emerge --sync funciona normal, el problema esta en cuando intentas instalar algo... 

¿Como cambio los mirrors? Hay algun programa para ello o tengo que hacerlo manualmente?

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors2.xml

 

Ahí hay una lista de servidores, copia las direcciones que te parezca bien en /etc/make.conf, eso si como la lista es de 2005 al menos eso pone en google antes de dar un servidor por bueno y copiarlo lanzale un ping.

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors2.xml 
> 
> Ahí hay una lista de servidores, copia las direcciones que te parezca bien en /etc/make.conf, eso si como la lista es de 2005 al menos eso pone en google antes de dar un servidor por bueno y copiarlo lanzale un ping.

 Ok, gracias por el dato  :Wink: 

Doy el problema por solucionado!!!

Cierro...

----------

